# Puppy fleas and ticks



## 607528 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello,
Anybody know what products would be suggested for a 8 week puppy which appears to have some ticks on her. Breeder said he has recently put some kind if liquid based repellent which i adsorbed through skin. But this morning I noticed her itching and even saw a small one on her. Could be possible she got it from our garden as she did run around some here when she first got here yesterday. 

Please suggest what is the best way to deal with ticks and / or fleas.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I use Frontline Plus for both fleas and ticks. It can be used on an 8-week old puppy. But since your puppy has already been treated by the breeder, I think it is best to check with the breeder as to what kind of treatment and how long it lasts before applying a different product. Also, what the breeder put on your pup, could be effective. The treatments like the one the breeder used and Frontline Plus don't keep the ticks and fleas away from the pup, but kill them when they do. So, you will still see ticks, but they don't live long. I still check my dog over for ticks and remove them before I take him inside.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

In Pakistan, you might have access to Neem oil:
How to Use Natural Neem Oil for Flea and Tick Control on Dogs - NaturalNews.com


----------



## 607528 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Thanks*



Mary Beth said:


> I use Frontline Plus for both fleas and ticks. It can be used on an 8-week old puppy.


Thanks Mary, appreciate your help. I will send him a email and find out which product he used. It seems to be not been very effective. 
I read somewhere on the inter-webs that Frontline Plus is not suitable until the puppy is 10-12 weeks old. Have you used it on younger pups? Any problems? 

*If the breeder did use Frontline Plus then should I use some kind of powder or shampoo to get the ones still on her? *

Was thinking to give her a bath with a tick/flea shampoo and then try to limit her exposure as much as possible.


----------



## 607528 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Interesting*



Magwart said:


> In Pakistan, you might have access to Neem oil


Thanks magwart. Will have a look at this. Might be available locally here.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

607528 to answer your questions:

I used Frontline Plus for my Sting when he was 8 weeks old. Just get the correct dose for the pup's weight. It is safe for puppies 8 weeks and older. This article explains that Is There a Way to Use Frontline for Puppies? | PetCareRx

A dose of Frontline Plus lasts 1 - 3 months. During the peak of the tick season, it is recommended to give monthly. So I would not use any more powder or shampoo for fleas or ticks. Just pick the ones off that are on her - you can use tweezers. To dispose of them, I put the ticks in a small bottle that has rubbing alcohol which kills them.

I would first find out how long the treatment the breeder gave her lasts before using any tick/flea shampoo.

Limiting the exposure is a great idea . I try to do that also . I found that keeping the grass short in the garden helps too.


----------



## 607528 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Thanks*



Mary Beth said:


> I used Frontline Plus for my Sting when he was 8 weeks old. Just get the correct dose for the pup's weight.
> 
> I would first find out how long the treatment the breeder gave her lasts before using any tick/flea shampoo.


Thanks for the link to that article. I read somewhere saying not to use Frontline until 12 weeks. But this article seems more authoritative. Thanks for sharing. Might also try the lemon juice natural repellent mentioned see if that works. 
Very helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

I use K9 Advantix on all my dogs with good success.


----------



## CaliShepherd (Jun 24, 2015)

After a good deal of rain I had a problem with fleas and ticks too. I have heard good things about k9 Advantix but felt wary of putting such strong medicine directly on a young puppy.

I actually had my yard and home sprayed for both by pest control, while we weren't there, and haven't had a problem with either since.


----------



## CaliShepherd (Jun 24, 2015)

Also, I don't know how bad your problem is, but for me the ticks were making themselves at home right inside on the carpet. With some species they can live indoor and outdoor.


----------

